# Spitters



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Mozambique Spitting Cobra (Naja mossambica)
























Rinkhals (Hemachatus haemachatus)


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Fantastic pics Martin, I hope you don't mind but I've used one of the Mozambique pics as a desktop background


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

No worries at all


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow! incredible photos :notworthy:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

absolutley stunning photos


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome shots!! The detail of the Mozambique mouth is great!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Great photos mate..


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

Hemachatus haemachatus are very nice love the pics do you have any pics of them playing dead lol: victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bloodpythons said:


> Hemachatus haemachatus are very nice love the pics do you have any pics of them playing dead lol: victory:


???????????


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah I do. Let me find a few


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Fantastic shots Martin!

:thumb:


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

amazing pics m8 :2thumb:


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> ???????????


 what do you meen by that mate


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bloodpythons said:


> what do you meen by that mate


OOps replied to wrong thread sorry :bash::lol2:

just a heads up im sure MADMARTIN has a youtube vidoe of rinkhals


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> OOps replied to wrong thread sorry :bash::lol2:
> 
> just a heads up im sure MADMARTIN has a youtube vidoe of rinkhals


 ok no worries yeah i,ll have a look love rinkhals but like gold dust over here i believe


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Really? Here they are common as dirt. And I mean they are everywhere

YouTube - Hemachatus haemachatus (Rinkhals spitting cobra)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow they are awesome photos


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Really? Here they are common as dirt. And I mean they are everywhere
> 
> YouTube - Hemachatus haemachatus (Rinkhals spitting cobra)


personnally i think i have only ever seen one in captivity over here in private collection but you are right due to the abundance you would expect there to be more , i am sure some one somewhere over here has them though


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

The wierdest thing has just happend. I have just had a phone call offering me a few snakes and one was a Rinkhals


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Outstanding shots Martin! 
How did you manage the shots of the spitting? ..quite on the ball: victory:

Speaking of playing dead, do many cobra species do this?
I remember watching a video viperkeeper put up where a cobra was playing dead, very interesting.


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> The wierdest thing has just happend. I have just had a phone call offering me a few snakes and one was a Rinkhals


 how much was the rinkhals i only know of 2 in uk


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

bloodpythons said:


> how much was the rinkhals i only know of 2 in uk


There's a good few more than that!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bloodpythons said:


> how much was the rinkhals i only know of 2 in uk


£120 got a text at about 10 last night from the my mate who told me about it saying it had gone though, they wasnt on my schedual but i was very very tempted


----------

